# Liqua Traditional Tobacco Alternatives



## Tiffer (24/8/15)

Hi All,
I have been vaping liqua traditional tobacco 18mg for ages. To me it's the closest I have found to analogs. I don't like sweet flavours and it has a nice throat hit.
Just wondering if there are any alternatives I can try that are close to tobacco. Anyone tried the Joyetech tobacco?
I like a 30ml bottle and 12 - 18mg nic.
I use a 30w istick at 9 watts and a nautilus mini.


----------



## Wesley (24/8/15)

I recommend Mike's Mega Mixes Ashybac. No holds barred tobacco flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (24/8/15)

I suggest you try MMMs AshyBac. Available here: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/mikes-mega-mixes/products/mikes-mega-mixes-ashybac


----------



## Jan (24/8/15)

Will the high VG work with the nautilus mini?


----------



## Andre (24/8/15)

Jan said:


> Will the high VG work with the nautilus mini?


If I remember correctly, MMM's juices are 70VG/30PG, which should be fine on the Nautilus Mini.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tiffer (24/8/15)

Sounds good will give it a try!


----------



## Mo Khan (24/8/15)

Wish this did not contain Alcohol


----------



## Tiffer (24/8/15)

Would you even notice an effect from the alcohol?


----------



## Jan (24/8/15)

Tiffer said:


> Would you even notice an effect from the alcohol?



Certain religions prohibit the consumption of alcohol in any form.


----------

